# Regina vivarium



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's some pictures I took today of a 24x18x18 Exo Terra vivarium that houses a proven pair of Reginas:

Full Tank Shot:









Close-up of the female:


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Stunning frog!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

cool frog! just a little question, does this calatea grow a lot or very fast? I am tempted by this plant always, but I don't want to be cutting every leaf she takes out because they crash and get burned on the top glass!

luck with this pair!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice Zach! Love the placement of the wood.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! I've finally had time to start taking pics of stuff in the frog room, and finish up some larger tanks that have been in the works for awhile. 

That calatea grows fairly slow - about a year ago, it had 4 leaves and was about 1/4 the size it is now.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Zach,

That's a very sweet frog and nice set-up. I'm just wondering how much floor space there is, as she doesn't look much like a climber. And, does she have a boyfriend?

Richard.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Beauty frog and a very nice viv, Zack.

I like the way you set up the wood so they can get underneath.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks amazing!!!


just to clarify...that "calathea" is actually Ctenanthe burle-marxii, and i'm surprised its growing so slow...i get about 1-2 leaves a month...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice tank as always Zach. That regina is huge!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Here's some pictures I took today of a 24x18x18 Exo Terra vivarium that houses a proven pair of Reginas


 Hi Richard,

I believe the OP answers your questions.

take care,

- Zach


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Zach, 
What kind of ferns are those, I'm really liking them.
Thanks,
-Field


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are caterpillar/ET fern. I drove out to Rob's greenhouse (he does the plants for Josh) the other day, and picked a few dozen plants up for new builds.

Caterpillar Fern (ET Fern) - Ferns and Mosses | Josh's Frogs


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Zach...they look great. Got another plant to add to my next order!

P.S. Beautiful tincs...new morph for my "want" list.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful frog & nice looking viv it looks amazing.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome tank Zach. What ferns do you use? They look great!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are caterpillar/ET fern. I drove out to Rob's greenhouse (he does the plants for Josh) the other day, and picked a few dozen plants up for new builds.

Caterpillar Fern (ET Fern) | Josh's Frogs


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Are the mosses you use in your tank for sale on joshes as well?


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Really love those  ... Need to get some


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Thanks for the link. Are the mosses you use in your tank for sale on joshes as well?


 Yup, that's the 'sheet moss'.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

That Regina's color is so vibrant. Adding to my wish list.


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ow my god what a impresive frog


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

In the first pic, it appears you have Sinningia tubiflora growing in there. Upper right corner. I'm kind of surprised you have that in there as it is a plant that likes it on the dry side. 


It was good meeting you the other day.


Zac


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

botanyboy03 said:


> In the first pic, it appears you have Sinningia tubiflora growing in there. Upper right corner. I'm kind of surprised you have that in there as it is a plant that likes it on the dry side.


 I've had good luck with Sinningia species by planting them just outside the range of the misting heads, higher up in the vivarium.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Interesting. They really dislike water on the leaves, much like African Violets, but tubiflora and most of the sellovii hybrids tend to be better under overhead irrigation, rather than the ones which have conspicua in their genes, which we grow in covered houses.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Zach

She's a Monsta' as they say in Bean-town....

Luv the tank, thank for posting.

How old is she btw?

Shawn


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet tank and frogs!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Zach, well done as usual.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

She's a little over 2 years old, and quite the beast!


----------

